# Limnodynastes tasmaniensis



## dihsmaj (Feb 13, 2011)

Got one today from Omagic frogs.
It's nice, got an orange stripe from his arms - up, and below it's only spots. 
Keeps burying itself into the sphagnum, so I put a few match-head crickets in for him to find in the moss.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds awesome! Would love to see pics


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry if the pics are big:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice Marsh frog..


----------

